# Air Rifle Curiousity



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Many times over the past few years I've googled air rifles, clicked through Cabelas web site, and seen a few forum posts. I just can't seem to find what I am looking for, and maybe it doesn't exist? First I'm not wanting to spend a ton of money, and I'm not expeting to hunt deer or take down a biker in self defense - I'd like to be able to kill a rabit for dinner, and quiet would be good because stepping on a twig in our country gets heard easy. Quiet was a priority, and then my prepper / survival instinct was pump power because I didn't want to have to depend on C0'2 cartridges, compressed air tanks or anything else - I don't have or want to carry. And of course I'm on a budget. Limited resources though I thought maybe a pellet rifle would save me a few bucks compared to 22LR which has gotten so silly in pricing. 

So is there an air rifle out there that is quiet, powerful, requires no other components but a 22, 25 or similar caliber pellet? All for $$$ ????


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I think perhaps a break barrel in 22 caliber with a velocity in the 750-900 fps range with traditional lead pellets would prove quiet serviceable on Rabbits at a pretty fair distance. I wacked more than a few with my BSA Airsport that had about 600 fps velocity and it was straight up deadly on squirrels! I have a friend who uses a Benjmin Trail that retails for about 225 fun dollars that seems to be pretty effective and in addition it has a suppressor built into it and reduces the noise considerably to boot. Hes been using it for about 4 years now pretty regularly and it seems to be holding up to all the use well enough. Im no authority on air rifles mind you now, but that's been my experience and observations.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Absolutely go with a breakover action. Gammo makes some good rifles around $200 as does Benjamin. I sometimes see good rifles on Craigs List since they aren't prohibited as a firearm.

My Benjamin Genisis in .22 cal is a blast. I have no doubt about it's capabilities for rabbits or tree rats, or many other types of varmits for that matter. The .22 cal pellets are bit more expensive than .177, and the extra weight robs you of a bit of muzzle veleocity in a rifle in the $200 range, but it ain't enough to gripe about. There are a variety of loads out there for different applications/situations. It seems all air rifles havea favorite load, just like their big brothers.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

A Benjamin/Sheridan in .177 works well on tree rats out to about 30 to 40 yards


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

I have a crossman .177 that I used on squirrels and gophers in my yard. It shoots about 1200fps. Gamo makes one that has a built in "silencer" that I have heard is really good. If you dont mind spending a little over $100 you are going to get a pretty good break open air rifle. And the best part is how cheap the ammo is.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Try these websites. A break barrel is the way to go, but they're not exactly "whisper quiet", even the ones they try to bill that way. They're quieter than a sub-sonic .22 Long Rifle though.


Air Guns and Airsoft Guns | Your Source for Air Guns and Air Gun Accessories

AirGun Depot - Air rifles - BB guns - Pellet guns - Pellet rifles


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone....more to ponder. I love that 500 pellets are available at a reasonable price. I wonder if there are some molds for them?


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

We have a .177 caliber pellet rifle break action 1200 fps the scope mounts to the top of the rifle, the break action allows a little variation, you can sight it in and then it will be off again the next time you shoot it. 

I have shot several chip munks with it. they do die but it is not powerfull enough for a full sized fox squirrel. A rabbit I think would be an easy kill at 25 to 30 yards or less.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

After looking at a lot of different 'quiet' air rifles I'm glad I bought one of these.

Huntertown Arms - Suppressors for everyone - warrantied beyond life

It does cost about as much as most the good air rifles, and then the tax on top of it doubles the cost, but man-o-man is it quiet with subsonics. In my .22 bolt gun you are barely able to tell the gun has fired - sounds almost exactly like just the hammer dropping. The sound of the bullet hitting something is MANY times louder than the gun going off.

Way quieter than the air rifles, more power, faster follow ups, etc etc. I love it. YMMV.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Nathan Jefferson said:


> After looking at a lot of different 'quiet' air rifles I'm glad I bought one of these.
> 
> Huntertown Arms - Suppressors for everyone - warrantied beyond life
> 
> ...


Isn't the stamp around $200? Not a bad deal for a hammer drop quiet .22.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Can you even get the stamp?



Rigged for Quiet said:


> Isn't the stamp around $200? Not a bad deal for a hammer drop quiet .22.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I bought my son a Gamo air rifle for Christmas. I'll post a review after a few hours shooting with him. Right now all I can say about it is on sale at Bass Pro for $200.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Here is the one I have

Beeman Panther Air Rifle, RS2 Trigger. Air rifles - PyramydAir.com

I am a big fan of Monte Carlo stocks so it was an easy choice, but how can it get any better than a BeeMan, just check out the ratings.

It used to be the were made in America, not sure if that is the case or not but I prefer the .177 caliber and after the 300 round break in suggested in the book they are tack drivers at 100 yards.

I also like Air Guns and Airsoft Guns | Your Source for Air Guns and Air Gun Accessories as they offer a buy 3, get one free on most of their ammo.

IMO this is the weapon to buy, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Nice gun Montana. Almost forgot to say, my sons new gun advertises 1200 FPS. I can't verify this, as it is still in the box until Christmas morning.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Yes the tax stamp on a suppressor is $200 and the wait is many months at this point, like 7-8 from what I'm hearing. 

One thing to watch on most of the high FPS you see on the air rifles is that is usually only for the special and VERY light weight ammo. Like 5-6 grains light, I don't know if I'd want to shoot anything larger than a chipmunk with that... Not saying it doesn't work, I just wouldn't want to do it. 

That being said, I do have a gamo whisper and it is pretty nice, but now that I have the can I will probably end up selling/trading it.


----------



## DogSoldier (Dec 27, 2013)

If you are really that interested in air guns check this site out. Ton and tons of info.

John

Airgun forum


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm with Nathan on this one, my .22 can cured me of all the air gun sickness. 

Airguns just don't have any advantage on a suppressed .22 except the ammo perspective.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

I have a Benjamin Nitro Piston break barrel model in .22 caliber. Shoots well, though I am still in the break-in period (can take several hundred shots to even start the process). Has no problems shooting pointed pellets through 1/2" plywood. Shoots relatively quiet compared to spring models.


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

I will probably get laughed at for this one but I really like my Daisy Powerline 880. The scope that comes with it took awhile to get zeroed in but once it was I could hit the center of the target at 30 feet consistently. Shoots .177 pellets and bb's. I had the target on doubled cardboard and with 6 pumps (10 is the recommended max) the bb's where completely buried in the wood siding of the garage. 10 pumps and they probably would go all the way through the siding. The fps says 800 but other info says 700 to 750 and range of 291 feet. For 40 bucks complete with scope, good gun for plinking.


----------

